# الغسيل الكيميائي للمراجل البخارية



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
مرفق مختصر عن عملية الغسيل الكيميائي للمراجل البخارية


----------



## مهند مبتدء (28 فبراير 2010)

_يا اخواني وين الموضوع لو سمحتوعنوان بس اي الفائده_


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## qusayabdul (4 يونيو 2011)

مشكور
حمل ملفات عن المراجل 
http://www.4shared.com/document/cZnDUQuI/steam_boiler_lecture_2010.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/2rkF_iLg/steam_boiler_traning_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/4Je8jBmP/steam_boiler_fire_tube.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/pODvhTIi/steam_boilers_fire_tube__lectu.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/ry164g8K/steam_boilers_water_tube_2010.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/5TKQU9xs/steam_boilers_animations_flow_.html


----------



## farouq dabag (7 يونيو 2011)

عاشت ايدك ياأستاذ على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## حيدر 83 (11 يونيو 2011)

Thank you very much & with best regards


----------



## الهندي30 (19 يونيو 2011)

*Thank you very much & with best regards*​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (9 يوليو 2011)

تسلم ايدك


----------

